# Brains salad (salata de creier)



## mcorazon (Aug 27, 2005)

*Brains salad (salata de creier)*



*Ingredients:* 1 beef or veal brain
juice from 1/2 lemon
100 g oil
salt
pepper
a few olives
parsley 


*Directions:* Keep the brain in cold water for an hour. Remove the membrane and set to boil in warm salt water. Boil for 15-20 minutes. Let cool and then mix with oil, adding it a little at a time. Use a wooden spoon. Add lemon juice, salt, pepper, and then garnish with pitted olives and some parsley sprigs.  
rating:


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2005)

I have never tasted brains, but my grandmother loved calf brains scrambled with eggs.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 28, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I have never tasted brains, but my grandmother loved calf brains scrambled with eggs.


Constance, brains alone are rather bland..mix them with spinach, eggs, parm,herbs, onions, evoo,parsley, garlic and make into filling for ravioli and they are fantastic...I love them, and at first I kind of dragged my feet about trying them, one bite and I was hooked..I can't handle just a plain spinach and eggs and cheese ravioli now they taste  to much of iron ..
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Aug 28, 2005)

Where in the world do you find them, Kadesma? I never see them in the markets around here.


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2005)

Constance, with the increase in worry about mad cow disease I doubt very much you will be able to purchase cow brain ever again. Anything with brain or spinal column stuff is the carrier.


----------



## Constance (Aug 28, 2005)

I probably will never miss it, Alix.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 28, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Where in the world do you find them, Kadesma? I never see them in the markets around here.


Constance,
 we usually have to order them from the butcher..Since as Alix said the mad cow scare, we sub 1/4 lb. veal, 1/4lb. pork and 1/4 lb. beef, this we mash and mash after cooking to get as fine as possible then add to the spinach, egs, herbs, etc.. To me not as good, but a lot safer, unless I get the brains from my son when he butchers his beef.
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I probably will never miss it, Alix.


 
Me either. I have never really wanted to try brains.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I have never really wanted to try brains.


Me either.  What if they try to take over my brains and I start mooing or something?   

 Barbara


----------



## callie (Aug 29, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Me either. What if they try to take over my brains and I start mooing or something?
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2005)

My grandmothers used to make calf brains and scrambled eggs and I loved them! But, Alix is right - you're not going to find them these days due to mad cow disease.


----------

